# How do you solve a problem like.....



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

...a short bracelet. Last week, I showed my new Seiko 'The Great Blue', and mentioned that the integrated bracelet was a bit short. Given that I can't change it for anything else, and spare links are unobtainable, a solution needed to be found. Enter the clasp extender...which neatly solves this problem. The clasp cover on the Seiko was very short to start with, and this extender adds about 1/2" (12mm) to the length of the bracelet at full extent, with 3 other adjusting holes which can be used to get an exact fit. It just fits onto the end of the clasp with a springbar. They are available in various sizes...this one is 18mm. And at 95p, a cheap solution.

Hopefully, there will be a better outcome for this bracelet in the coming weeks, but I'll keep that for another time. This should probably be in the straps/bracelet section, and I'll move it later.

The clasp extender.










Here you can see the very short clasp cover...










The extender is fitted using the correct size springbar...



















Problem solved!


----------



## MIQ (May 18, 2017)

That's a fantastic idea and looks original

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Well that looks really good. :thumbsup:


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Looking good Roger , I was introduced to these last year I put one onto a Titanium Lorus and also a Seiko Flightmaster. A great way to keep using the original bracelet. :thumbsup:


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Looks alright that :thumbsup:


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Looks ok that, at least it now fits around your over sized manly wrist . :tongue:


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Very neat solution......clever :thumbsup:


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

I need exactly one of those for a 24mm bracelet, but I can only find them up to 22mm.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Filterlab said:


> I need exactly one of those for a 24mm bracelet, but I can only find them up to 22mm.


 I checked Cousins (where I got mine) and ebay, and you're right, it seems they only go up to 22mm.


----------



## MyrridinEmrys (Sep 27, 2017)

Filterlab said:


> I need exactly one of those for a 24mm bracelet, but I can only find them up to 22mm.


 Will this type work: https://www.esslinger.com/watch-band-part-spring-loaded-buckle-extenders/

They do a 24mm.


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

MyrridinEmrys said:


> Will this type work: https://www.esslinger.com/watch-band-part-spring-loaded-buckle-extenders/
> 
> They do a 24mm.


 Perfect, thanks!


----------



## DryEagle (Apr 3, 2018)

Out of curiousity did you try contacting seiko customer service regarding spare links?


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

> " bracelet extender" the best information of this year! vin


----------



## Perlative Cernometer (Jan 1, 2018)

Filterlab said:


> I need exactly one of those for a 24mm bracelet, but I can only find them up to 22mm.


 It is 24mm at the clasp? Don't forget the size given is the width where the extender fits not the lug width if there's a bit of a taper.

Used one of these a few years back on a Pulsar - real life saver if you've got an integrated bracelet you can't easily swap off.


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

It is a 24mm clasp, that's why I was struggling. It's on a 24/24 mesh.


----------



## Perlative Cernometer (Jan 1, 2018)

Filterlab said:


> It is a 24mm clasp, that's why I was struggling. It's on a 24/24 mesh.


 That's a substantial bit of chain mail!


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

It's to protect me from shark attacks (in the office).


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

DryEagle said:


> Out of curiousity did you try contacting seiko customer service regarding spare links?


 I haven't tried that route yet, but on a watch that's already 16 years old, and had a very limited run (1 year) I think it's doubtful any will be available. The extender will do for the time being...as I said, in a few weeks, there may be a more suitable solution on the horizon.


----------

